# JML GS27



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Saw an advert for THIS (the advert is on the link as well) this afternoon and wondered if it really was as good as it claims or if anybody knew what the hell was in it?

I personally don't need it, but I'd get a tube to use on the Doris' car if it was any good, but to me it just looks like a very strong T-cut?!?

:?


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

JML adverts..you gotta love em eh?! :lol:

What gets me puzzled is that the advert says it is NOT an abrasive! :?

Good luck removing swirls on rock hard audi paint then!!!

I had to change polishes with my UDM to menzerna as the sonus didnt touch it..so I cant see that working! If it does I will sell all my kit and buy tubes of that! :lol: :lol:

Ant


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I bought some of that a few years back from the states, I think it works better than Megs Scratch X, wouldn't polish the car with it thou, just used it to remove the odd mark here and there...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Might be worth a punt as only a tenner


----------

